# I've had no fertilisation with ICSI and could do with some advice!



## ally66

Hello,

I've been looking through this amazing site   for a while now, and decided to post to see if any of you ladies have had a similar experience.

We've been trying to concieve for 5 years and have 'unexplained infertility'. We've had a cycle of IVF and ICSI and had no fertilisation from either   . We seem to being pushed towards egg donation, as I do not produce many eggs, but it all seems a bit vague  and not really backed up by anything in particular  I'm really frustrated and am not sure what the next step should be.

Thanks x


----------



## Lou F ❁

*WELCOME TO FF*

*ally66*

*Am really sorry to read your post, as you can see from my signature, i also had a cycle where i had 0 fertilization  we were also pushed in the direction of donor egg, we have had a few other tests done but unless you get a really good cons they will tend to suggest there ideas ! In a way i was relieved that there was another way forward, it took many months to get to the right place in my head, I have had 2 BFP's with donor eggs which is 2 more than with my own, i know i lost them both but i think it had more to do with my crappy bits n peices that with the donor eggs. Did they mention your dh's sperm ?? *

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE
*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Poor Responders ~* CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## quelle

Hi Ally66,
Didn't want to read and run... I did not have the same problem with you but I was really scared in my current cycle that I will end up with no embies/no fertilization. Out of my 5 mature eggs only 2 fertilized and this is kind of low for my age. They told me it was the egg quality. 
Which protocol did they used for you? I am reading here that there are clinics specialized for poor responder ladies as Lou F mentioned. The ladies overthere are really nice and helpful...
I am sure they will welcome you. Most of the ladies also have TX in other countries and we have a thread for that as well. 
I wish you all the best!
Love Q


----------



## lynsnjon

Hi Ally, sorry to hear what u've been thru. I think i would definitely go and speak to another linic at least. My clinic normally uses antagonist regime but if ur found to be a poor responder they will then switch u over to other drugs and tinker about with it until they get the mix right for you. Maybe speaking with another clinic (a lot of dr's will speak over the phone too) will clear ur mind as of what the next step needs to be.

Good luck with it all xx


----------



## louise36

Hi Ally

Sorry to hear about your zero fertilisation - that happened to me too.  We've not long had our third ICSI BFN - first cycle only 1 out of 7 fertilised, second cycle zero out of 5 (its gutting not getting to ET isnt it) and then on our last cycle only 1 out of 7 which ended with a BFN.  I had an AMH test after our first cycle which tests for ovarian reserve and much to my horror at the time it came back very low (3.2).  This for us pointed to the reason why our results had been, well rubbish.  At first it was thought I was OK as DH has low sperm and that was where we thought the problem was, how wrong were we!

Anyhoo, fast forward to now and we're just about the embark on the donor egg route, which has been in the back of our minds since the first failed cycle when the doctor questioned my egg quality.  My egg quantity isnt too bad but as for the quality for me its just not there.  However, just because youve had a couple of cycles with zero fertilsation doesnt mean your next one will.  I would get your amh tested and then at least you know your odds going into your next cycle and you can start to rule things out.  The test isnt 100% and women with low can still conceive. I think for us it was made worse with us both having problems ( although Dr said DH sperm was OK enough to do its job).

Do you produce many eggs and have you had your amh tested?

Big hugs

Zxxxx


----------



## DJCJ

Hi Ally,
So sorry to hear your news.  We had a similar experience on our 2nd cycle so I know how absolutely devastated you both feel.    At our follow up appointment, both the consultant and embryologist were present.  In a nutshell, while everyone was very sympathetic, they couldn't explain why it happened especially as we had had 50% fertilisation in our previous cycle.  The eggs were good, and although they found it difficult to find normal looking sperm, they had, and these had been injected into each egg.  Basically, as the consultant couldn't explain what happened, he couldn't say whether or not it could happen again.  We were absolutely over the moon to get 50% fertilization on the 3rd cycle and the clinic did assisted hatching at E/T as they thought the shell on one embryo was looking a bit thick - there followed a BFP, and we have a beautiful son. We started trying for a sibling last year, and our first cycle ended in zero fertilization.  It was a different clinic, as we'd moved house, and they told me it was an egg quality problem.  While I don't doubt that my eggs aren't top quality, we did have huge concerns with the date selected for e/c, which were ignored and our overall treatment and at the start of our follow up appointment the clinic offered us a full refund? Go figure... Anyho, so we returned to our original clinic and I've had E/T each time since.

Its very true what Louise36 said that a couple of cycles with zero fertilization doesn't mean your next one will end the same way, however, lets face it, unless you're a lottery winner, finances will come into play at some stage, (obviously no need to mention the emotional trauma) and all any of us want to do, is optimise our chances for success and find a process and have confidence in it, that works best for us, so I think it'd very wise to go for a second and/or third clinic opinion before you decide which path to take regarding your eggs and I wish you the very best of luck on your journey.

DJ x


----------



## ally66

Ladies- first of all thank you all so much for taking the time to write back and tell me your stories. I can't describe how much this site and all of its inspiring brave  has helped.   

Lou- you do an amazing job- and still on such a hard journey yourself. Sending you big hugs xx

My blood is off being AMH tested at the moment, but I have been braced for the worst! Can't believe how naive I have been so far re. the questions I should have been asking. Didn't even know I had a poor response until I found this site and read how many lovely eggs were being produced by some ladies! DH sperm is fine- so looks like I'm the problem. Too old (37)

Have some tough decisions to make. Just seeing the range of different experiences you have had shows its impossible to guess what will happen. Trying to use my head- the finances are an issue. If we are lucky enough to get any fertilisation with my eggs or DE, then there is still such big odds to contend with would expect at least a couple of cycles even with everything crossed and hoping for what seems impossible!.  Don't want to have 'wasted' a go indulging myself trying with my own eggs again if they are all rubbish.  

DJ- congrats. Still don't imagine its any easier second time.... 

Louise - Are you going UK or Abroad for DE?

Lyns and Quelle- Thanks so much. Really lovely of you to reply x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Ally66  - don't be too down if you get a low AMH. Mine was 1.69 (in the undetectable range) and although I only produced 4 eggs all 4 fertilised via ICSI and I now have 3 on board. I upped my protein content (making smoothies with whey to go whey powder) and drank lots of water and used heat packs up to EC (not After ET) plus acupuncture and yoga. Not sure what if anything helped but they are all supposed to help egg quality. All the best for your next tx 

LJ x


----------



## louise36

Hi Ally

We're going to go abroad, have chosen Spain but still got to decide on a clinic.  Still got quite a bit of research to do but we're hoping to go for our first appointment in Aug, my cousins wife has twins via donor from Spain so she has been a great source of info for me.  

I was in exactly the same predicament as in do we keep going with my eggs or up our chances and go down the donor route.  But like you money talks and we have to be sensible with our decisions.  However, you never know thats the thing with all this, your results could be fine and then you will have hope to carry on with your own.  I was so naive to start with too and thought Id done dead well on our first cycle with 7 until I heard the dr talking to the lady in the next bed and she had 17!  I also pretty much thought it would work as all my tests pre AMH came back fine but alas that was not the case.  For me the hardest part has been EVERYONE else around me getting pregnant.  4 of my closest friends are currently pregnant and I cannot face them (feel embarased and inadequate etc as theyre the same age as me (36) and all got preggars no probs).  So im now officially lie low lill!

anyway, everything crossed that you get good results back.  Keep me posted.

Good luck hun

Zxxxxxxx


----------



## ally66

LJ- Good luck with your little embies! Well done. I'll certainly give the whey powder a try.

Z- sorry to hear you are surrounded by friends with bumps. it just makes everything feel so unfair doesn't it? My friend had a baby 6  weeks ago, and I'm ashamed to say I haven't been to see her yet. 

Spain seems to be a good option for DE. We spoke to our consultant about it and he said there are some great clinics there. he say he could recommend if we decide to go down that route. Would be great to hear how you get on. 

So I'll just wait and see when the AMH comes in, and as you say that should point to one route or the other.

Keep positive. You could be joining your pregnant friends by the end of the summer  

Ally xxx


----------



## nicky*30

Hi Ally66,

Welcome, firstly have a big hug  I also had no fertilisation with ICSI, had 9 eggs so not to have one fertilise was a big shock. Having our second tx now but seeing it more as an experment then thinking it will lead to a  . No answers as to why there is no fertilisation seems standard for clinics' but I've found support from this site. We were told that it happens to less then 1% of tx's a year and is very rare which made me feel very alone at the time. but having spent time here has made me realise that it is not just my problem.
All the best 
Nicky


----------

